# nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen



## Truttafriend (20. Januar 2004)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch und mehrfacher Drohbriefe steht jetzt wieder das nächste 

nordische AB-Fliegenbindetreffen    an.

Am Sonntag den 15.02.2004 10Uhr bis ca. 18Uhr 

findet das Bindeevent statt. 
Dank Stephan und Hornpieper
können wir wieder die heiligen Hallen in Lübeck nutzen#h 

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige






Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Hoffentlich kommen wieder so viele Anmeldungen wie beim letzten mal. 
Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige.


Keep on posting:z 






Besonderer Leckerbissen wird diesmal der Mosquito. 
Stephan wird uns in allen Einzelheiten zeigen wie 
man das Muster bindet:g :m


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Januar 2004)

Moin,
also wenn ich darf,
wäre ich gerne dabei. :m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (20. Januar 2004)

Darf ich auch;+  
Würde gerne zusehen wie 
sich Stephan die Finger bricht:q


----------



## Hornpieper (20. Januar 2004)

@Heiko

...klar darfst du..., den Dschungelhahn legst du dann bitte auf meinen Schreibtisch. 

Bis dahin...

Björn#h


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Januar 2004)

@ Björn
aber nur geruppft... :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Januar 2004)

ABER HALLO !!!!

Wie immer könnt ihr mich auch vormerken!
Ich kann aber erst ein bis zwei Wochen vorher fest zusagen (auch wie immer).

Wenn ich arbeiten muß, dann komme ich wenn möglich Nachmittags.


----------



## CarstenM (20. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen.

Meinereiner würde auch gerne teilnehmen. Bin bindetchnischer Anfänger, aber stolzer Besitzer eines Bindestocks und einiger Federn...

Steht noch irgendwo hier etwas zum Organisatorischen geschrieben? Oder einfach alles einpacken, hinkommen und fröhlich sein?

Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Januar 2004)

> einfach alles einpacken, hinkommen und fröhlich sein



Du sagst es selber#6 

Es wäre toll wenn du kommen könntest Carsten#h


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Januar 2004)

...und die Fliegenruten nicht vergessen!!!

Platz ist ja genug vorhanden! 
Und wann hat man schon die Möglichkeit mal viele unterschiedliche Ruten und Schnüre zu werfen!!!


----------



## CarstenM (20. Januar 2004)

OK, dann los. 
Obwohl - ich weiß nicht, ob ich mental schon so stark bin, der Öffentlichkeit neben meinen Bindewurstfingern auch noch meine Wurfkünste zu präsentieren. Habe das bisher immer nur bei Windstille und schlechter Sicht am einsamen Strand versucht...

Bis denne, Carsten


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Januar 2004)

Mensch, ein neues Treffen zum Fliegenbinden,
da bin ich doch dabei :q  

@ Carsten : Nur keine Sorge, jeder hat mal irgenwann damit angefangen und es ist bekanntlich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
Sei herzlich willkommen!!!


@ Maddin. Ich binde den Mosquito natürlich nicht selber, ich gebe DIR :q :q :q nur die Anweisungen.

@ Heiko: "Moin,also wenn ich darf,wäre ich gerne dabei".

Darf ??? du mußt - wer soll uns denn sonst die Tubentechniken verklickern ?:q 

Ansonsten ist alles unter Dach und Fach mit der Location - von ganz Oben abgesegnet.

Freue mich drauf mal wieder mit "alten und neuen Boardies" zusammenzutreffen.

Wer ist dran mit Alkfree ???


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Januar 2004)

Ich bringe ne Kiste Bleifreies mit...
Gruß 
Heiko #h


----------



## Zwergpirat (20. Januar 2004)

Also, ich komme wie immer mit dem Fahrrad und bringe diesmal definitiv Fahradfahrerbier mit.

Prost#g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Januar 2004)

cool...es ist mal wieder soweit  
mal schauen, was mein Terminplaner so sagen tut :q ....

hmmm...schlecht...schlecht..... hier steht : 
<p>15.2.04
8:00 Uhr : Termin mit 52 cm Silber in DD
8:30 Uhr : Termin mit 70 cm Silber in DD
11:00 Uhr : Termin mit 90 cm Silber in Bliesdorf.....
<p>
Ich weiss nicht, wie ich die Termine alle unter ienen Hut bekommen soll....;+ 
Na mal schauen, was sich machen lässt.... Silber gibt es ja sooo oft, aber Bindetreffen......



> ich komme wie immer mit dem Fahrrad und bringe diesmal definitiv Fahradfahrerbier


 ..... was'n das fürn Zeuch ??

#h


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi
Fahrradfahrerbier???
Na ganz einfach,
du mußt Dich fürchterlich abstrampeln um es zu bekommen. :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Zwergpirat (20. Januar 2004)

Ja genau!


Und wenn Ihr ganz lieb seid, dann laß ich Euch mal dran riechen

:q


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Januar 2004)

> ich weiß nicht, ob ich mental schon so stark bin, der Öffentlichkeit neben meinen Bindewurstfingern auch noch meine Wurfkünste zu präsentieren.


Was ist besser als wenn dir ein paar andere Flifis auf die Finger schauen!?

Wir werden bestimmt nicht hinter deinem Rücken lästern, eher wirst du den einen oder anderen Tipp bekommen oder abschauen können!

Wozu trifft man sich denn sonst!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Januar 2004)

> Und wenn Ihr ganz lieb seid, dann laß ich Euch mal dran riechen




TTTAAAATTTÜÜÜTTTATAA 

... olles Ferkel, ich will nicht an dir riechen:q 

fast schon ein Grund nicht zu kom.. äh, oh zu erscheinen:q  :m 

Grüße Stephan:g


----------



## TorF21 (20. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich am 15. arbeiten muß, wenn nicht, bin ich dabei. Freu mich schon euch mal persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2004)

GOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLL  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das is´n Sonntach
Da kann ich!!!!

habs gleich fest geplant um euch auch endlich mal auf die Fingers zu schauen...freu!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Januar 2004)

Zwischenstand:

 1.Ace (endlich!!!!!)
 2.Gnilftz
 3.Maddin
 4.Hornpieper
 5.Marioschreiber (gibt alles um zu kommen, evtl Bruttosozialprodukt))
 6.CarstenM
 7.Stephan (Mr.Mosquito)
 8.Zwergpirat
 9.Dorschdiggler
10.TorF21 (gibt auch alles, evtl Bruttosozialprodukt)
11.Truttafriend
12. Wombat


----------



## Hornpieper (21. Januar 2004)

@ Tim

Sach bescheid wenn Stephan und ich noch anbauen müssen! :q 

Björn


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Januar 2004)

Wie jetzt ?

Dürfen Stephan und Björn auch kommen ?


----------



## wombat (21. Januar 2004)

Hi Truttafriend

ich würde mich gerne anschließen.

@Stefan 
Danke für dein mail :m 
Die letzten Tage mußte ich viel arbeiten & hatte keine möglichkeit
im ab zu gucken

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Scholli (22. Januar 2004)

moinsen,

da schau ich mal nach einiger (zwangsweiser) abstinenz wieder rein und siehe da es gibt wieder ein Treffen.
Habs ja beim letzten mal nicht geschafft. Würde jetzt aber mal kommen wollen und einige Leute persönlich kennenlernen.

Ist noch Platz für mich ?


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Januar 2004)

1.Ace (endlich!!!!!)
2.Gnilftz
3.Maddin
4.Hornpieper
5.Marioschreiber (gibt alles um zu kommen, evtl Bruttosozialprodukt))
6.CarstenM
7.Stephan (Mr.Mosquito)
8.Zwergpirat
9.Dorschdiggler
10.TorF21 (gibt auch alles, evtl Bruttosozialprodukt)
11.Truttafriend
12. Wombat
13. Scholli

Das sollte passen Andreas. Ich würde dich auch endlich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen. Bisher haben wir das ja noch nicht gebacken bekommen.

Mit 13. Teilnehmer ist das Maximum so ziemlich erreicht (Raumgröße). Erfahrungsgemaß reduziert sich die Teilnehmerzahl aber jedesmal etwas weil oft für den Einzelnen was wichtiges dazwischen kommt.

Ich freu mich riesig wenn du kommst#h


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mich eben erstmal bei Eckhardt mit Bindematerial eingedeckt, damit ich ja auch alles hab.
Meine Haken gingen auch schon zur Neige.

Jetzt bin ich bestens gerüstet.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Januar 2004)

Kann man je alles haben....?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2004)

:q :q ....... nöööö


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2004)

sorry ich wollte sagen  "...alles für so 2-3 Muster...":q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2004)

> alles für so 2-3 Muster


 ..... du "Spinner".... Du hast doch schon hier im AB mehr als 2 Muster gezeigt .... :q :q


----------



## simon s (24. Januar 2004)

Moin 

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei.
Freu mich drauf.

MFG Simon


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Januar 2004)

1.Ace (endlich!!!!!)
2.Gnilftz
3.Maddin
4.Hornpieper
5.Marioschreiber (KOMMT! Dank an sein Weibchen)
6.CarstenM
7.Stephan (Mr.Mosquito)
8.Zwergpirat
9.Dorschdiggler
10.TorF21 (gibt auch alles, evtl Bruttosozialprodukt)
11.Truttafriend
12. Wombat
13. Scholli
14. SimonS

OK.
Damit ist die äußerste Kapazität der Räumlichkeiten auch erreicht.
Erfahrungsgemäß springen zwar immer zwei, drei  wieder ab, aber wir wollen ja auch alle sitzen und binden können


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Januar 2004)

Ich kann jetzt zu 100% zusagen!!!

Allerdings werde ich erst zwischen 11.30 und 12.30 Uhr erscheinen können, da meine Frau Frühdienst hat und ich erst dann den Wagen zur Verfügung habe.

Danke an meine Frau, die ihren Dienst so getauscht hat das ich überhaupt fahren kann!:l


----------



## Hornpieper (29. Januar 2004)

@Mario
Schön, dass du dabei sein kannst!#6 

Dann können wir ja ein paar "Eisbarschfliegen" binden. 

Björn


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Januar 2004)

@ Mario :

#v #v #v 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Januar 2004)

> "Eisbarschfliegen"


 ....ist das ein Insider ??;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Januar 2004)

@ PUCK .

.... scheint so ....;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Januar 2004)

Na vielleicht öffnet man ja für uns die Trickkiste und wir können was lernen  :q


----------



## Ace (5. Februar 2004)

noch mal hochgeholt...weil ich mich schon so darauf freue.

"Eisbarschfliege"...hm bin äusserst gespannt

Wer bringt denn wieder neues Gerät mit...zum ansehen...ausprobieren...abschnacken u.s.w. 

ich hab mir da was huebsches neues geleistet...#h


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Februar 2004)

> Wer bringt denn wieder neues Gerät mit...zum ansehen...ausprobieren...abschnacken u.s.w.




Ich:#h 

Eine GLoomis CrossCurrent 9,9ft AFTMA 8






Ein wirklich böser Salzwasserwedler:z 


Aber abschnacken is nich


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2004)

war an ihrer Stelle nicht vor kurzem noch ne GL3??
feines Teil muss ich mir unbedingt ansehen.


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Februar 2004)

Ich bring sie mit Ace. Muss du unbedingt mal werfen#h


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2004)

...du kannst die ja verlosen!

Weitester Wurf gewinnt 
(aber nicht das du jetzt denkst ich setze meine "T&T" dagegen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2004)

> Weitester Wurf gewinnt


 .... okay....ich benutze 0,06er Geflochten, Stationärrolle an Fliegenrute und 20 Gramm Bleiolive :q :q :q :q :q 
....aaand the Winner is :   Dorschpuckelchen :q :q :q


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2004)

oha...was glaubt ihr wie ich plötzlich werfen könnte bei den Aussichten:q


----------



## TorF21 (8. Februar 2004)

Moin moin, 

ich war heut arbeiten.  Das hat aber auch was Gutes. Dafür habe ich nächsten Sonntach frei und kann am gemeinschaftlichen Fliegentüddeln teilnehmen. :z :z :z&nbsp; 

Also, wenn nicht ein halber Meter Schnee auf der A1 liegt, bin ich auch zu 100% dabei. Ich freumich schon. 

ähm? Wie war das noch mit der Verlosung? :q 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Scholli (8. Februar 2004)

moinsen,


ich weiß ja nich wie das mit dem Schmakofatz ist. Kann mich aber wage erinnern  das es da ein Bild vom letzten treffen gab wo leckere Sachen standen.
Ich würde gerne 2 von den unten gezeigten in die runde werfen.


----------



## Scholli (8. Februar 2004)

hmm,wieso klappt das mit dem Pic nich ?
Habe über IMG den Pfad zu meinem Webspace eingegeben.
Aber trotzdem klappt es nich. Is bestimmt nur eine winzigkeit.
Na gut probier es nachher nochmal. Wäre aber trotzdem für einen Tip dankbar. Solange bleibt es eben spannend  :q


----------



## Scholli (8. Februar 2004)

So nu aber. Die Winzigkeit war das man Groß und Kleinschreibung
beachten sollte.

Das ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag. Möchte Euch ja nichts aufzwängen.


----------



## Maddin (8. Februar 2004)

> Ich würde gerne 2 von den unten gezeigten in die runde werfen


Du darfst!!!:z


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2004)

Kein Problem, meinen Teil von dem Bild bringe ich mit!


----------



## Scholli (8. Februar 2004)

Hmm, welche nehm ich denn die , die  oder gar die :q 

Sieht ja schon mal Klasse aus Mario.


----------



## TorF21 (9. Februar 2004)

Sind sonst noch irgendwelche Leckereien das leibliche Wohl betreffend gewünscht? Immer raus mit der Sprache, meine bessere Hälfte hat in der Beziehung&nbsp;auch was drauf. #h 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2004)

Ich bring wieder Minifrikadellen, Käseschnittchen und ne Kiste Autofahrerbier mit. Pappteller und Besteck hab ich auch dabei.

@Torsten
Ein Salat wäre nicht schlecht. Nudel, Kartoffel egal. Irgendsowas.
Geht das?


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2004)

Ich bringe auch ne Kiste Bleifrei Pils mit.
Wie sieht es mit Eßbarem aus? Soll ich da auch noch was mitbringen???
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht ein Schälchen Gummibärchen oder Erdnüsse zur Bindefrustbewältigung:m


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2004)

Gummibärchen is ne Maßnahme...   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. Februar 2004)

Wollen wir Fliegen binden oder fressen bis zum Umfallen ;-)))


Freue mich schon 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2004)

Ähem...
dat aus Deinem Munde... :q :q :q
Ich freu mich auch schon... schön tüddeln und dabei klönen und obendrein noch ein bißchen bei den anderen kiebitzen!!! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2004)

Wat ist Stephan! Wollen wir beide Sonntag eine Diät anfangen :g :m 

Montag würde doch auch reichen:q


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2004)

Macht doch ne Plattdeutsche Diät...
di ät ick, di ät ick ok noch...   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2004)

:q :q :q :m


----------



## TorF21 (9. Februar 2004)

Kartoffelsalat is gebongt. Tut mir nur leid für die, die auf Diät sind. :q :q :q 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TorF21 _
> *Kartoffelsalat is gebongt. Tut mir nur leid für die, die auf Diät sind. :q :q :q
> *




Den Salat nehmen wir noch mit:m 
Montag ist auch noch ein Tag:q


----------



## TorF21 (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Truttafriend _
> *Den Salat nehmen wir noch mit:m&nbsp; *



kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor #h 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2004)

wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hab ich das Gefühl, dass es kein Fliegenbindetreffen wird, sondern eher eine "lukullische" Veranstaltung..... :q


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2004)

Fliegenbinden geht halt durch den Magen, gell??? :q


----------



## Zwergpirat (10. Februar 2004)

Während ich das alles hier so lese, drängt sich mir die Frage in den Kopf: 

Soll ich unter Umständen `nen Grill mitbringen, oder vielleicht ein Spanferkel klarmachen. Ich hätte auf meinem Fahrrad ja jetzt Platz, da ich die Fliegenbindesachen sowieso zu Hause lasse, denn wenn da jetzt alles voller Fressalien steht, ist eh kein Platz mehr zum Fliegenbinden.


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2004)

gibts auch noch was was ich mitbringen kann ???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Februar 2004)

> gibts auch noch was was ich mitbringen kann


 .... klar...endlich mal Dich selbst  

Tim...denke bitte an mein "Dressing" :q ...vielleicht klappt es ja auf diesem Wege


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2004)

> .... klar...endlich mal Dich selbst


Es gab schon wieder tausend Sachen die dazwischen kommen sollten, aber diesmal bin ich standhaft geblieben.

Hinterher kann ich womöglich sogar ne ansehnliche Fliege binden...wer weiss?
bin jedenfalls sehr aufnahmefähig:z


----------



## wombat (10. Februar 2004)

Hi Leut,
ich würde auch gerne was beisteuern.
Wie währs mit Kaffee ?
Ich könnte 2Pötte und Plastik-Bechern mit bringen.
(ODER GLEICH DIE KAFFEEMASCHINE?????)

G'day
Klaus


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Februar 2004)

Kaffeemaschiene ist da, aber die Becher wären bestimmt nicht schlecht!

Ich bring Kaffeepulver mit.

@DD: Meine Weste noch in deinem Wagen ?


----------



## Scholli (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn wir jetzt sogar Becher haben werde ich nochmal 2 Dosen Cappucino "Wiener Melange" mitbringen. Soll ja Leute geben nich so sehr auf Kaffee stehen.  
Gibt es da einen Wasserkocher ? Würde ich sonst auch mitbringen,wenns erlaubt ist. Frage geht an den Sponsor der Räume. Nich das wir das Netz lahm legen :q .


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Februar 2004)

Moin,

es gibt :

Heizung, Strom, und WC.

:q :q :q 

... desweiteren gibts 2 Kaffeemaschinen und einen Wasserkocher.

Sollte noch jemand eine Leiste (Brett) oder ähnliches auf Maß geschnitten haben wollen  - auch kein Problem.
(Bitte keine ganze Anbauwand .:q .)

Becher sind auch vorhanden, gehören allerdings den Mitarbeitern in unserem Laden.
Wer sowas nicht mag, sollte besser seinen eigenen Becher mitbringen.
Ebenso Besteck und Geschirr - hatten wir mal in ausreichender Menge ist aber irgendwie abhanden gekommen.

Ich werde eine Packung Beuteltee (sehr lecker : Ajurvedischer Wohlfühltee !!!)auf den "Markt" schmeißen und ansonsten ist jeder für sein persönliches Wohl eigenverantwortlich.

Mit anderen Worten: Wem´s nicht gefällt ist selber schuld !!! #h 

So, noch 4 x schlafen und dann "tüddeln" was das Zeug hält.

Freue mich riesig !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Februar 2004)

@Stephan: Ihr hattet da nur den Kaffeeweißer von ALDI , oder?

Dann bring ich noch Milch mit 

Ach ja, und die Kohle für den Zwirn!

@DD: WESTE !


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Februar 2004)

ich werd noch ein paar Dosen 
AB- Linedressing abfüllen. Vossi bin ich eh noch welche schuldig:c 
Vielleicht finden die ja Abnehmer#h


----------



## Gnilftz (11. Februar 2004)

AB-Linedressing??? ;+ ;+ ;+ 
Mehr Input bidde...   
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf Sonntag!!! :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Februar 2004)

AB-LINEDRESSING 

good stuff !


----------



## Gnilftz (11. Februar 2004)

Will son!!!   
Gebe dir auch ne Tubenbindestunde Tim!!! :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2004)

> @DD: WESTE !


 ...... geht klar Mario... :q 
Liegt seit Wochen im Auto und wartet auf Herrchen :q :q 


> Vossi bin ich eh noch welche schuldig


 ....  bekommen wir doch alles gebacken Tim


----------



## wombat (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Lütt,
ihr macht es mir schwer was bei zu steuern. 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Februar 2004)

> ihr macht es mir schwer was bei zu steuern.


Mir würde es reichen wenn ich ein wenig in deinem Bindematerial plündern darf 

Ich lasse die Milch zuhause, dann knnst du die mitbringen 
Bring ich eben nur das Kaffeepulver mit! ?


----------



## CarstenM (12. Februar 2004)

Tach zusammen.

Sieht gut aus mit Sonntag, werde auf jeden Fall kommen. Und mitbringen kann ich auch noch was. Sacht mal an. Ansonsten hätte ich gerne die genaue Adresse des Örtchens. Ich sehe mich schon mit einem Stadtplan in der Hand am Holstentor die Touristen nach den heiligen Hallen fragen...


----------



## Scholli (12. Februar 2004)

Moinsen,


@CarstenM
Wenn Du am Holstentor bist bist Du schon zu weit gefahren :q 

Hast Recht.  Aber wir werden es wohl noch erfahren.
Bis ins Gewerbegebiet kein Problem. Aber dann ?
Kann ja ein Kebapp Laden sein oder Bäcker


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Februar 2004)

Im ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread hat Tim eine Karte mit Anfahrtsweg eingefügt !


----------



## CarstenM (12. Februar 2004)

Ja ja, ist schon klar, das mit der Karte. Aber ich hab's nicht so mit der Orientierung und das Holstentor ist die einzige Landmarke in HL, die ich gefahrlos ansteuern kann. Wenn Ihr sagt, die heiligen Hallen findet man schon so, wenn man erstmal im Gewerbegebiet angekommen ist, werde ich das wohl auch irgendwie hinbekommen. Soweit ich das überblicke kommt wohl keiner von euch aus Kiel, oder?


----------



## Scholli (12. Februar 2004)

moinsen,

@marioschreiber
die Karte ist ja ok. Jedenfalls bis Du im Gewerbegebiet bist.
Straßenname wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht :m . 
Oder ist der Geheim ? :g


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Februar 2004)

Den Straßennamen weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr

Hilft die Karte weiter ? :


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich nochmal.

Die Straße heißt Ratekauer Weg und unsere Werkstatt befindet sich auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen Travekaserne.
Nix mit Gewerbegebiet - Sorry.
Geht von der Friedhofsallee von Vorwerk kommend rechts ab - von der Autobahn kommend links ab.

Also wichtig erstmal in die Friedhofsallee und nach was Ausschauhalten das wie eine Kaserne aussieht.

Unsere Werkstatt ist eine Einrichtung der Vorwerker Diakonie.

Wer wirklich nicht weiterweiss - PN an mich und zurück gibts meine Handynr.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Februar 2004)

Achso, bitte auch einmal Linedressing für mich.

Thanx


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Februar 2004)

Benutzt du die als Creme? Meine Dose ist nichtmal zu 10% geleert!
Und Du gehst doch nur dreimal im Jahr fischen, davon zweimal mit Spinnrute


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Februar 2004)

dann war ich 1x von 3x dabei:q :q :q 

Ich hab heute 10Dosen abgefüllt. Ich mach  ein paar mehr:m


----------



## Maddin (12. Februar 2004)

Ähm Dressing? BESCHEID!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube, es wird Zeit den "Koch" langsam auf die Ignorierliste zu setzen.:q :q :q 

Wozu du dat Zeuch (Tim´s first class wonder fly - line - dressing; kurz : Tfcwfld - kurz ;+ ;+ ;+  ) benötigstist ja klar - steht ja direkt unter deinem Pic.

LACKAFFE - HÖHÖHÖ :q :q :q 

...  :g  nun gut bis Sonntach.

Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich morgen ein paar Fotos von unserem Laden und den markanten Wegpunkten schießen und hier einstellen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## wombat (12. Februar 2004)

@ marioschreiber
OK, cowjuice bringe ich mit.
Sei bitte nicht enttäuscht wenn du mein Kofferinhalt sehst.

" PIEP-PIEP-PIEP "    Was bringt es wenn Kaffeemaschine,Kaffee,
Milch & Becher vorhanden ist - ABER keine FILTERTÜTEN !!!

bring ich auch mit.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Februar 2004)

Na gut... wenn jeder was mitbringt, dann schliesse ich mich auch nicht aus....ich fahre vorher mal ein büschen an die Küste..... wenn es dann so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann bringe ich etwas Silber mit :q


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Februar 2004)

Ja Vossi... schon klar...   
Wirf mal vorher noch mal nen Blick auf Deine HP,
damit Du weißt, wie Silber aussieht... :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Februar 2004)

..brauch ich nicht lieber Gnilfz.... war heute in meinem "Vorgarten"...wenn Du weisst was ich meine :q 
Sach nur.... 72 cm :z :z


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Februar 2004)

Petri!!!
Du Sack!!! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

Moin,

hab heut nochmal genau auf den Weg geachtet.

Wenn ihr von der A1 runterkommt nicht Richtung Centrum sondern Richtung Kiel /Itzehoe, dann an der Feuerwehr vorbei (liegt rechts von euch )und die nächste rechts ab Richtung VORWERK.
Wenn ihr euch nicht verfahren habt, seid ihr in der Friedhofsallee.
Die ganz durch - ist echt lang das Ding und dann hier Links abbiegen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

Wenn ihr abgebogen seid, müßte es so aussehen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

Dann fahrt ihr weiter bis ihr rechts dieses Gebäude im Hintergrund sehen könnt.Da findet das Event statt, allerdings auf der Rückseite


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

Dann gleich rechts halten und bis zum Zaun durchfahren - markant der Doppeldeckerbus in Lila


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

hier könnt ihr parken


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

dann am Zaun lang


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

... und da rein in die "Tüddelstube"

So bis Sonntach und Grüße Stephan

@ Vossi :  Petri Heil mein Alter und "volle Gönnung"


----------



## Maddin (13. Februar 2004)

@Stephan
Danke für die klasse Beschreibung, oder besser...Bebilderung#6 Nur schade, dass da nur 3 Parkplätze sind...und davon auch noch 2 durchgestrichen:q :q Naja.....wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst 

@Vossi
Gut gemacht!!#h


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Februar 2004)

Sauber Stephan#6


----------



## Ace (13. Februar 2004)

Genial Stephan#6

@Maddin das heisst wir müssen Vollgas geben damit wir den einzigen legalen Parkplatz ergattern

@Vossi: 72cm!? Wie jetzt...GEIL#6, aber mehr Input BITTE!!!


----------



## Hornpieper (13. Februar 2004)

@Vossi: Du Schelm 

Björn#h


----------



## Ace (13. Februar 2004)

ääääähh Hallo Tiiiiim

ich wollte gerade meine Flylinen dressingen und stelle fest das das gute "Anglerboard Flylinedressing" ganz schön hart geworden ist. Evtl. hab ich Dussel den Deckel nicht richtig draufgedreht !?

Ich bräuchte evtl. nochmal son Döschen


----------



## Scholli (14. Februar 2004)

Moin leuts,


habe immer noch gehofft  das es geht aber es geht nicht.
Ich muss absagen :c :c . 
Mich die Erkältung richtig erwischt, mit allem was dazu gehört.
Hatte mich riesig gefreut Euch alle mal kennenzu lernen (schade Tim).
Was mir bleibt ist zu hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder ein Treffen gibt, wovon ich mal ausgehe.
Kann jemand für mich einspringen was den Kuchen angeht ?
Nicht das Ihr, da ich jetzt nicht komme, keinen Kuchen habt um die Kaffeezeit.
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Und berichtet wie es war.


----------



## TorF21 (14. Februar 2004)

Moin moin! 

Danke Stephan, super Beschreibung. Wer den Weg jetzt nich findet muss wohl blind sein.:g 


@Scholli: Gute Besserung, beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt 


Übrigens, meine liebe Frau :l hat grad den Kartoffelsalat fertig. Lecker, lecker, ob da morgen früh noch was von da is? :q 


Gruss Torsten 
&nbsp;


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Februar 2004)

@ Scholli :

Gute Besserung - vielleicht das nächste Mal !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Februar 2004)

@ Scholli
Gute Besserung auch von mir!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Februar 2004)

Och Andreas:c  Son shiet 

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung#h  Diese Bindemeetings finden regelmäßig statt. Das wär allerdings das erste mit Kuchen:k 

Komm wieder auf die Beine und dann halt beim nachsten mal.


@wers braucht

Flylinedressing ist eingepackt. Hart werden ist übrigens normal (Temparatur) und tut dem Effekt keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2004)

@Tim
jo hab ich auch gemerkt...büschen rühren und es funzt wieder:m

Bis moooorgäääään Leude...ick freu mi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Februar 2004)

Gute Besserung Scholli....beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt....
@ Tim..... klar...und bei Wärme wird's weich....ähh...flüssig und verlässt die Dose  
Deshalb hat es bei mir ja auch nicht so lange gehalten


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2004)

> @ Tim..... klar...und bei Wärme wird's weich....ähh...flüssig und verlässt die Dose



Boooaaaah....das ist ja wohl die Oberferkelei.

D O R S C H 1...wo bist du !!!!:q


----------



## Zwergpirat (14. Februar 2004)

@ Ace. Da muß ich Dir allerdings rechtgeben. 

Der Herr Diggler aus Reinfeld läßt aber auch keine Gelegenheit aus, hier rum zu ferkeln.

Die Boardferkelfahndung muß da unbedingt eingreifen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Februar 2004)

nu reichts aber echt.........:e  dieses Dressing hat nun mal leider die Eigenschaft.......


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Februar 2004)

Du aber auch Micha:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Februar 2004)

> Du aber auch Micha


 ....na warte Tim....ich zeig Dir morgen meinen neuen "Wurf"  
Den "hanghimhigher cast" :q


----------



## Maddin (15. Februar 2004)

So, gleich kommt Ace und dann gehts los zum Bindetreff :z


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Februar 2004)

Bis gleich Männers:z :m


----------

